# Need CPT for tongue cauterization



## hart65ley (Dec 26, 2012)

Pt incurred a bite to his tongue during illness that was sutured by another physician while inpatient.  After discharge, the patient's tongue began to bleed persistently.  

Our Op report states:

"Patient had bitten his tongue accidentally which resulted in persistent bleeding despite pressure and other conservative measures.  In addition, he had suturing of his tongue x2 over the past four days in order to control bleeding. Patient continues to bleed. Therefore he was taken to the operating room where he underwent general anesthesia. His tongue was retracted and the previous sutures removed.  In addition, the old scabs were thoroughly removed from his tongue.  This resulted in additonal bleeding.  Using suction cautery on 25, these areas of bleeding were thoroughly cauterized. Once this was done, he had good hemostasis with no further bleeding."

Op report does not state there was any further suture/repair or closure, only the cauterization.  However, I cannot find a sutiable code for this. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Thouvenel (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't find a code for cautery of tongue, looks like you will need to use the unlisted code 41599.


----------



## chelsea4orl (Jun 9, 2022)

What would be the best code for comparison? 
I have a similar situation where I need to use Cpt Code 41599 due to cauterization for tongue laceration and other areas in the mouth as well.


----------

